# Matarse a polvazo



## Kaydee

Hola! 
Ok...I don't mean to sound crude here, but I'd like to know the meaning of 'matarse a polvazo'. I am guessing that it has some relation to 'echar un polvo', only with much harsher references. Please let me know. Thanks. 
Kaydee x


----------



## Grekh

Could you give a little more of context?


----------



## Kaydee

Yeah sure....'si no fuera gay te mataria a polvazos'. Eso es lo que alguien ha dicho a mi amiga y quiero saber lo que significa...jeje. 
Gracias
Kaydee x x x


----------



## Grekh

entonces no es "matarse"(no lo cambies a reflexivo) es "matar a alguien". (verbo transitivo)

polvazos = en la frase le puedes dar la traducción que quieras.

"If I wasn't gay I would kill you right now!"
"If I wasn't gay I would rip your head off"


----------



## SteelHeart

_echar un polvo_: to have a screw.

_Polvazo_ is the augmentative of _polvo_

matar a polvos... well... it means to have hard sex... very hard, hehehe. 

I think the meaning is "To have hard sex, till death (death is not literal, you know... till extenuation would be the not-vulgar aproximattion meaning)

It's understood?


----------



## Grekh

oh my god! Then I totally misunderstood the expression!


----------



## Kaydee

Haha! Ok yes....understood. I feel a bit crude for asking now. Oops! Well thanks, that suggestion does make more sense. 
Thanks for all suggestions. 
Kaydee x


----------



## SteelHeart

Grekh said:
			
		

> oh my god! Then I totally misunderstood the expression!


 
Oh, don't worry, ^_^ I think that's because it's a spanish / spain expression. At least I've heard it here a lot of times


----------



## Moritzchen

Could it be "If I weren´t gay I´d fuck you to death"? (Please excuse the French)


----------



## Txiri

Why would a gay person say THAT (to a female?)

If he´s gay and male, ... it boggles my mind to imagine my gay male friends saying that ...

If she´s gay and female ... it rather doesn´t make sense either ...

Maybe I just don´t get it.


----------



## Moritzchen

Kaydee said:
			
		

> ...'si no fuera gay te mataria a polvazos'. Eso es lo que alguien ha dicho a mi amiga y quiero saber lo que significa...jeje.
> Gracias
> Kaydee x x x


 
Well, I guess he finds her objectively attractive and sexy, she's just not his cup of tea.


----------



## Txiri

It still doesn´t make sense to me, sorry.  The reaction at contemplating sex with a female for a gay man, in my experience, is "gross" ...


----------



## Mr Chu

I agree with Moritzchen! "If I wasn´t gay I´d screw you to death"!


----------



## doddle

Mr Chu said:
			
		

> I agree with Moritzchen! "If I weren´t gay I´d screw you to death"!


Me too, I'd say it definitely means that.

Lo de "a polvazos" parece muy español de España, como ha dicho SteelHeart.


----------



## ordequin

Grekh said:
			
		

> entonces no es "matarse"(no lo cambies a reflexivo) es "matar a alguien". (verbo transitivo)
> 
> En eso tienes razón, Grekh, el verbo no es "matarse", sino "matar a polvos"; a no ser que los polvos te los echases a tí mismo, y entonces, "matarse a pajas" resultaría más ilustrativo.
> Se dice:"matar a alguien a polvos"
> y:"matarse uno a pajas"


----------



## ordequin

Txiri said:
			
		

> Why would a gay person say THAT (to a female?)
> 
> If he´s gay and male, ... it boggles my mind to imagine my gay male friends saying that ...
> 
> If she´s gay and female ... it rather doesn´t make sense either ...
> 
> Maybe I just don´t get it.


Sí Txiri, pero ten encuenta que si la mujer gay habla castellano, rara vez se autodenominará "gay".
Si se tratara de una mujer la que dice la oración, ésta sería casi siempre:
-"Si no fuera LESBIANA te mataría a polvazos"; y claro no sería muy lógico que una lesbiana dijera eso a otra mujer, sino más bien a un hombre, que ella considerara atractivo.
La expresión la había oído alguna vez. 
También se dice que alguien "tiene un polvazo", cuando una persona "está muy buena", es decir que tiene un gran físico que ha impresionado al que lo dice. "Vaya polvazo tiene tu amiga". "Qué buena está aquella"


----------



## oriental

Moritzchen said:
			
		

> Well, I guess he finds her objectively attractive and sexy, she's just not his cup of tea.


Hello all!
and Hello Moritzchen !!
*Eulogium! pure and crude.*
IF... the big if...I would/should
But I am (*HE *IS)...

Mr Chu  says it wright....Oh come'on Kydee...Can you or you cant't ... ?
O.K. leave it there...
Hey Txiri, it's gross!  let's keep out of it  
Moritzchen, your health !


----------



## Moritzchen

Ori, es muy temprano... ya empezaste a festejar el 25 de agosto? Bueno, me convenciste acá es casi mediodía así que habrá que abrir una boteshita para acompañar el almuerzo.


----------



## Txiri

Hey hey, I´m not saying it´s "gross", I´m saying I´ve observed my gay male friends talking about having sex with a woman, and that was their reaction.  They would never get excited by a woman, it would not cross their minds to speak of "fucking her to death" (or maybe they put on a show among themselves talking about their sexual feelings, but then again, I´ve never known them to mince any words about sex, either)


----------



## doddle

I have heard gay people say "If I wasn't gay, I'd _give you one_" (i.e. screw you), in a jokey way to females, so I don't think it's such a strange thing, really...


----------



## SteelHeart

Txiri, 
A mi no me parece tan raro que un gay diga algo así, al menos aquí en España. Siendo una expresión tan burda como realmente es, resulta muy usada y muy coloquial, independientemente de la orientación sexual del sujeto


----------



## Mr Chu

Txiri, straight people always fanthasize about gays becoming straight because  of them, then it´s a great praise to say that


----------



## Txiri

Hm, well, I don´t think a gay man would say that in the US.  Maybe they´re "tighter" about their identities ...


----------



## SteelHeart

Here at Spain isn't strange. In spite of the roughness of the expression, it's very colloquial. and it has nothing to do with sexual orientation. We're very exaggerated with our expressions...


----------



## SteelHeart

Oh sorry! I've post twice the same comment because I haven't update the web.

Sorry again


----------



## doddle

I don't think it would be strange in the UK either.
If a gay guy said to a female friend "If I wasn't gay, I'd bang your brains out", or something similar, it would just be seen as a slightly humourous remark.


----------



## SteelHeart

Well, I think, if HE is gay, but SHE's beautiful, is a... uhm... rude way to pay her a compliment.

Te comería a besos (literal : I would eat you by kisses) is an expression that doesn't show any kind of sexual ambiguity...


----------



## Kaydee

Ok...I apologise for so much controversy surrounding this question. But thanks for all the diverse opinions. 
Kaydee x


----------



## Moritzchen

Don't apologize Kay, we live for the controversy!


----------



## oriental

SteelHeart said:
			
		

> Well, I think, if HE is gay, but SHE's beautiful, is a... uhm... rude way to pay her a compliment.
> 
> Te comería a besos (literal : I would eat you by kisses) is an expression that doesn't show any kind of sexual ambiguity...


Hello steelheart !
She may be (or not) but i woudn't be a rude way to say a compliment.
(*What Im doing here !!!* ) Yo hubiese, yo habría querido... yo... aquel....
Kaydee, no te preocupes, aporta si quieres , que esto parece haber cobrdo vida propia.....


----------



## Karita d Angel

SteelHeart said:
			
		

> _echar un polvo_: to have a screw.
> 
> _Polvazo_ is the augmentative of _polvo_
> 
> matar a polvos... well... it means to have hard sex... very hard, hehehe.
> 
> I think the meaning is "To have hard sex, till death (death is not literal, you know... till extenuation would be the not-vulgar aproximattion meaning)
> 
> It's understood?



I agree with steelheart. In Argentina it definetely means this, anyway it's not really a nice thing to tell to a girl . . . I don't know maybe the voice and the way of saying it would change the meaning.

Karita d angel


----------

